# At The Movies



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

What horror films did you *HAVE* to see in the theater?

Here are the ones I saw:

_
[*] Blair Witch Project
[*] Scream
[*] Scream 2
[*] I Know What You Did Last Summer
[*] The Exorcist(rereleased)
[*] House of A 1000 Corpses
[*] Dawn of The Dead(remake)
[*] Wrong Turn
[*] H20
[*] Cabin Fever
[*] Jeepers Creepers
[*] Freddy VS. Jason
_


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Aliens, Alien Resurrection, Cabin Fever, Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives, A Nightmare on Elm Street I, II & III, Fright Night, Hellraiser I-IV, The Lost Boys, Bram Stokers Dracula, Underworld, The Ring, Dawn of the Dead (2004), Silence of the Lambs, Interview With the Vampire, Army of Darkness, Hannibal, Se7en.*

I'm sure there's more, but I'll be damned if I can think of them at this present time. I didn't see the first *Resident Evil* in the theater because I heard some of my friends down it; now I'm kicking myself in the ass for not catching it when I had the chance. I love that flick, and won't make the same mistake with the second one. I will be seeing *Resident Evil: Apocalypse* in the theater, bad press or no.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

okay here we go...

A Nightmare on Elm Street 1-7
The Original Friday the 13th
The Exorcist(rereleased)
Childs Play 1-3
HellRaiser 1-4
NightBreed
Lords of Illusion
Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3
Texas Chainsaw massacre (remake)
Predator 1 &2
Aliens and Alien 3 & 4
Silence of The Lambs
Cabin fever
Bram stoker's Dracula
Dracula 2000
People Under the Stairs
Se7en
Red Dragon
Hannibal
Dawn of the dead (remake)
Interview with a Vampire
Queen of the Damed
John carpenter's Vampires
Halloween 4-6
H20
Freddy VS Jason
The Ring
Army of Darkness
Underworld
The Haunting(remake)
House on Haunted Hill(remake)
Resident Evil
Darkness Falls
Shocker
The Horror Show
Scream 1-3


Okay that is all I can remember for now

Aaron


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

28 Days Later
Underworld
Dawn of the Dead(2004)
The Exorcist(rereleased)
Alien(rereleased)
Red Dragon
Hannibal
Cabin Fever
Queen of the Damned


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey d2u, I know you saw the remake of TCM... how come THAT'S not on your list. 

Here's what I remember seeing:

A Nightmare on Elm St. 5
Freddy's Dead: The Final Nightmare
Wes Craven's New Nightmare
Jason Goes to Hell
Jason X
Freddy vs. Jason
House of 1000 Corpses
28 Days Later
Halloween 6
Halloween: Resurrection
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003)
Se7en
Mary Shelley's Frankenstein (thanks Rob... you suck)
Army of Darkness
Blair Witch Project
Blair Witch 2: Electric Boogaloo (thanks Alex... you suck too)
Wrong Turn
Jeepers Creepers

There's probably more that I just can't remember now.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Hey d2u, I know you saw the remake of TCM... how come THAT'S not on your list.


Actually I didn't want to see it at all much less pay the money to see it in theatres. Stupid exboyfriend who wanted to see it. Blood vengeance will be mine!!! :voorhees:

I should probably add:
House of 1000 Corpses
H2O
Wrong Turn


----------

